# Wanting to get into the sport



## robp (Jan 17, 2007)

Any of you guys have a 1 to 2 year old Matthews of Hoyt bow and would consider trading for a Henry lever action .17 HMR in excellent condition. The rifle is around $500 new. I don't know my draw length or any other criteria yet, but will soon. Just putting a feeler out there right now. [email protected]


----------



## anywaterfisher (Jun 17, 2010)

*bow*

My buddy and I just bought new bows. He has the mathews q2 which is about 6 years old, and I have the Sq2 which is about 5 years old both are in great shape with all the neccesities. Mine i know is a 29 inch draw and 50 to 60 lbs weight. he is looking to 400 for his had not really thought about what I wanted for mine. would include bow, case, sights, rest, string silencers, peep. Dont know how old your willing to take. pm me I will get some pics, was going to post on the classifieds here pretty soon anyways.


----------



## Mike45 (Nov 19, 2008)

RobP...I don't have one for sale but will tell you to not throw out older models as is suggested above. I shoot a Mathews LX that is now 8 years old. As long as it has been kept up and shoots reasonably fast it will work great. I though about upgrading to the Z7 this year but could not justify the <10% increase in speed for a cool penny. Go to an archery shop first and get measured for your draw length and make sure to get a bow that fits you otherwise you will regret it later. FYI...you can find the LX on eBay fairly cheap.


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

You can also check the classifieds on the archery talk forum. There are a ton of bows for sale. Like stated above don't throw out the older mathews bows if they were well taken care of. I shoot a mathews s2 which is a newer switchback and have been very pleased with it. Can't justify spending the extra money for a few fps. Good luck!


----------



## stickem (Oct 30, 2009)

Pm me I have a reflex growler made by Hoyt if your interested


----------



## robp (Jan 17, 2007)

I appreciate all the good advice. I need to get fitted for sure.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

I shot a Bowtech Extreme for a few years and sold it to buy the newer, better bows. After buying a Mathews (sold it). I bought a Bowtech (sold it) and after buying a couple of other bows (PSE, Evo-Tech,another Mathews and Bowtech) and selling them I went back to a 2004 Bowtech Extreme. I love this old bow. It is fast and it feels good in my hand......


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

hold your arms out to the side like an airplane, measure finger tip to tip and devide by 1.5 I believe it'll give you your draw length.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I have a bow for sell. Its a bowtech tribute. 27.5 or 28" draw. It has a QAD drop away rest, trophy ridge three pin sight, stabilizer, quiver, some (6 Maybe) Easton axis arrows...some field points...some broadheads, and a release. Total package for 450. Its a good deal.


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

FOUL HOOKED said:


> hold your arms out to the side like an airplane, measure finger tip to tip and devide by 1.5 I believe it'll give you your draw length.


I believe its by 2.5


----------



## robp (Jan 17, 2007)

*Kyle 1974*

Could you send me some pictures 281-960-3345


----------



## robp (Jan 17, 2007)

*Delete post*

I bought a Z7. can you delete post


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

robp said:


> I bought a Z7. can you delete post


Thats the way to get into it for sure! You already spoiled yourself. Great bow. It will last many years. Now take the time and get everything tuned in properly and practice shooting like you're going to be hunting. Have fun!!


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

capt.dru said:


> You can also check the classifieds on the archery talk forum. There are a ton of bows for sale. Like stated above don't throw out the older mathews bows if they were well taken care of. I shoot a mathews s2 which is a newer switchback and have been very pleased with it. Can't justify spending the extra money for a few fps. Good luck!


i got a smokin deal on my bow there... $425 shipped to my door for a brand new at the time 2010 diamond black ice, fully loaded. I say that to say this, the deals are there if you are patient

good luck.. you'll never want to pick up a gun again.


----------

